# Foreskin



## Rigor Sardonicus (Jan 15, 2010)

Szopaw wanted a thread about it. I figured I'd make one. Y'know, since I have one and all...
Am I doing it right?


----------



## CynicalCirno (Jan 15, 2010)

Uhh....
You are doing it wrong.


----------



## Rigor Sardonicus (Jan 15, 2010)

ArrLeashen said:


> Uhh....
> You are doing it wrong.


How would you know? You probably don't even have one >:V


----------



## Dyluck (Jan 15, 2010)

I would like a thread about clitoral hoods

You should make one of those, too

EQUAL TIME THAT'S WHAT WE WANT


----------



## Rigor Sardonicus (Jan 15, 2010)

David M. Awesome said:


> I would like a thread about clitoral hoods
> 
> You should make one of those, too
> 
> EQUAL TIME THAT'S WHAT WE WANT


Sure thing
brb sex change


----------



## Dyluck (Jan 15, 2010)

Rigor Sardonicus said:


> Sure thing
> brb sex change



god dammit rigor not another one

i'm cutting you off this is the last one


----------



## Rigor Sardonicus (Jan 15, 2010)

David M. Awesome said:


> god dammit rigor not another one
> 
> i'm cutting you off this is the last one


but
but
but
I can't make a thread about clitoral hoods if I don't have one
it would be hypocritical :<


----------



## Dyluck (Jan 15, 2010)

I guess that I'll just have to make the thread myself then u_u


----------



## Rigor Sardonicus (Jan 15, 2010)

David M. Awesome said:


> I guess that I'll just have to make the thread myself then u_u


Or you could ask Xaerun...


----------



## Jelly (Jan 15, 2010)

My god, the anticipation is killing me.


----------



## Rigor Sardonicus (Jan 15, 2010)

jellyhurwit said:


> My god, the anticipation is killing me.


Of what, exactly? 

EDIT: Somebody please iron my fingers if I keep replying immediately after every person who replies.


----------



## Jelly (Jan 15, 2010)

Rigor Sardonicus said:


> Of what, exactly?
> 
> EDIT: Somebody please iron my fingers if I keep replying immediately after every person who replies.



This clitoral hood thread that this thread apparently exists only to hypothesize.
I can tell you about all the horrific ways they circumcise women in cultures, and then all the guys that got their foreskins magically whisked away will suddenly feel a lot more lucky that less wasn't taken.


----------



## Dyluck (Jan 15, 2010)

jellyhurwit said:


> This clitoral hood thread that this thread apparently exists only to hypothesize.
> I can tell you about all the horrific ways they circumcise women in cultures, and then all the guys that got their foreskins magically whisked away will suddenly feel a lot more lucky that less wasn't taken.



They do worse than just circumcise them, brah


----------



## Vaelarsa (Jan 15, 2010)

Foreskin is fun to play with.
I make my fiance's penis talk to him.
And he gets mad at me for doing it.


----------



## Gavrill (Jan 15, 2010)

Why has no one mentioned Kimmerset?


----------



## Jelly (Jan 15, 2010)

David M. Awesome said:


> They do worse than just circumcise them, brah



"circumcise"
whatever you want to call
removing all of the outer structure and sewing the labia shut, leaving only a tiny hole to pee out of and very very painfully have sex with

to be fair, though, i guess australian aborigines flatten their dicks with hammers
but hey, at least they do that to themselves
so they'll get laid

humanity is so fascinating


----------



## Dyluck (Jan 15, 2010)

Vaelarsa said:


> Foreskin is fun to play with.
> I make my fiance's penis talk to him.
> And he gets mad at me for doing it.



That is the greatest thing in the world



Shenzebo said:


> Why has no one mentioned Kimmerset?



His name is only in the thread title, gosh



jellyhurwit said:


> to be fair, though, i guess australian aborigines flatten their dicks with hammers



IT FLATTENS OUT THE BLOWJOB


----------



## Rigor Sardonicus (Jan 15, 2010)

jellyhurwit said:


> This clitoral hood thread that this thread apparently exists only to hypothesize.


Um. This thread is about foreskins, not clitoral hoods.



> I can tell you about all the horrific ways they circumcise women in cultures, and then all the guys that got their foreskins magically whisked away will suddenly feel a lot more lucky that less wasn't taken.


I've heard a lot about that stuff. Those Ethiopians are sick fucks 0.<



David M. Awesome said:


> They do worse than just circumcise them, brah


Yeah, cutting the labia off is well beyond a mere circumcision...



Shenzebo said:


> Why has no one mentioned Kimmerset?


 Because he got b& and is now a synthesizer :<



jellyhurwit said:


> "circumcise"
> whatever you want to call
> removing all of the outer structure and sewing the labia shut, leaving only a tiny hole to pee out of and very very painfully have sex with
> 
> ...











Vaelarsa said:


> Foreskin is fun to play with.
> I make my fiance's penis talk to him.
> And he gets mad at me for doing it.


What do you make it say...? 0.o


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (Jan 15, 2010)

So when do we vote for best foreskin?

-is voting for Kimmerset even though he is banned-


----------



## Dyluck (Jan 15, 2010)

Shark_the_raptor said:


> So when do we vote for best foreskin?
> 
> -is voting for Kimmerset even though he is banned-



As if there was even anyone else to vote for :V


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (Jan 15, 2010)

David M. Awesome said:


> As if there was even anyone else to vote for :V



Well.  There's Szopaw, Arc, Eflare... that's a good start, right?


----------



## Dyluck (Jan 15, 2010)

Shark_the_raptor said:


> Well.  There's Szopaw, Arc, Eflare... that's a good start, right?



They might have foreskin

but there is only one foreskin to vote for

unless you're a pinko commie >:C


----------



## Rigor Sardonicus (Jan 15, 2010)

Shark_the_raptor said:


> Well.  There's Szopaw, Arc, Eflare... that's a good start, right?


Don't forget about me :<


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (Jan 15, 2010)

Rigor Sardonicus said:


> Don't forget about me :<



Oh, sorry.

And there's Rigor.

I wonder if Ratte's penis has epic foreskin...


----------



## Dyluck (Jan 15, 2010)

Shark_the_raptor said:


> Oh, sorry.
> 
> And there's Rigor.
> 
> I wonder if Ratte's penis has epic foreskin...



OH HAY GUYS WE'RE FORGETTING ABOUT TAKUMI :V :V :V


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (Jan 15, 2010)

David M. Awesome said:


> OH HAY GUYS WE'RE FORGETTING ABOUT TAKUMI :V :V :V



He has foreskin?  O:


----------



## Rigor Sardonicus (Jan 15, 2010)

Shark_the_raptor said:


> Oh, sorry.
> 
> And there's Rigor.


^_^



> I wonder if Ratte's penis has epic foreskin...


Probably enough to trap a galaxy or two :V


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (Jan 15, 2010)

Rigor Sardonicus said:


> ^_^
> 
> 
> Probably enough to trap a galaxy or two :V



THAT is EPIC FORESKIN


----------



## Dyluck (Jan 15, 2010)

Shark_the_raptor said:


> He has foreskin?  O:



He's working on it


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (Jan 15, 2010)

David M. Awesome said:


> He's working on it



Oh right.

I am ashamed for having forgotten.  v.-.v


----------



## Dyluck (Jan 15, 2010)

Shark_the_raptor said:


> Oh right.
> 
> I am ashamed for having forgotten.  v.-.v



You should be ashamed, that is a lulzcow in need of milking

although he'd probably just come back with "YOU'RE JUST JEALOUS"

it's all he's got \u_u/


----------



## twelvestring (Jan 15, 2010)

I had procrastinating parents, so you can add me to the lot.


----------



## Kelo (Jan 15, 2010)

Ya know I soo rarely ever see one that on the two occasions that I did I was thoroughly confused at first, but I will say its a double sided thing as giving a blow job to someone with one is rather bleh but taking it up the rear from someone with one feels far more interesting in a better sense than all the ones that I have had without.


----------



## Rigor Sardonicus (Jan 15, 2010)

Kelo said:


> Ya know I soo rarely ever see one that on the two occasions that I did I was thoroughly confused at first, but I will say its a double sided thing as giving a blow job to someone with one is rather bleh


You're supposed to peel it back first ._.;



> but taking it up the rear from someone with one feels far more interesting in a better sense than all the ones that I have had without.


Awesome \:V/


----------



## twelvestring (Jan 15, 2010)

Rigor Sardonicus said:


> You're supposed to peel it back first ._.;


That reminds me of a horribly awkward conversation I had with my
sister when she called me up asking my advise on technic.


----------



## Mikael Grizzly (Jan 15, 2010)

I lost half of my foreskin to surgery :<


----------



## Duality Jack (Jan 15, 2010)

I HAD MINE REMOVED :V


----------



## Hir (Jan 15, 2010)

*walks in from clitoral hoods*

Ah, this is better. C:


----------



## Whitenoise (Jan 15, 2010)

Foreskin sounds like a hassle.


----------



## Rigor Sardonicus (Jan 15, 2010)

twelvestring said:


> That reminds me of a horribly awkward conversation I had with my
> sister when she called me up asking my advise on technic.


I had a similar conversation with my sister, only I called her and it was mostly about something entirely different 



Mikael Grizzly said:


> I lost half of my foreskin to surgery :<


Aww :<



The Drunken Ace said:


> I HAD MINE REMOVED :V


http://www.cirp.org/pages/restore.html :3



DarkNoctus said:


> *walks in from clitoral hoods*
> 
> Ah, this is better. C:


Thanks I could help, bro :V



Whitenoise said:


> Foreskin sounds like a hassle.


It makes fapping easier, though. You don't need to worry about lube or blisters nearly as much \o3o/


----------



## 8-bit (Jan 15, 2010)

Vaelarsa said:


> Foreskin is fun to play with.
> I make my fiance's penis talk to him.
> And he gets mad at me for doing it.




...


----------



## twelvestring (Jan 15, 2010)

Whitenoise said:


> Foreskin sounds like a hassle.


It does have its down sides, getting caught in your zipper.
But you can trap air and make trumpet noises with it.:smile:


----------



## south syde dobe (Jan 15, 2010)

David M. Awesome said:


> IT FLATTENS OUT THE BLOWJOB


 
Why does this remind me of that vid I posted a long time ago called the blowjob girl? :O


----------



## Tycho (Jan 15, 2010)

Rigor Sardonicus said:


> It makes fapping easier, though. You don't need to worry about lube or blisters nearly as much \o3o/



If you're blistering it while fapping lubeless your problem is not lack of foreskin.

Foreskins can get torn.  They're an impediment to expeditious hygiene and require constant extra maintenance and attention.  They can retract improperly and be painful.  Sometimes they have to be removed in early childhood to prevent urinary problems.  Whether they actually increase pleasure is still debated over IIRC.


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (Jan 15, 2010)

twelvestring said:


> It does have its down sides, getting caught in your zipper.
> But you can trap air and make trumpet noises with it.:smile:



Musical penises...

New band name?


----------



## JerJer (Jan 15, 2010)

Shark, how dare you forget about mine! >:C

I want to be voted upon :v

Some friend you are ;A;


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (Jan 15, 2010)

JerJer said:


> Shark, how dare you forget about mine! >:C
> 
> I want to be voted upon :v
> 
> Some friend you are ;A;



I didn't forget.  |3

So yeah... poll, OP.  -cough-


----------



## JerJer (Jan 15, 2010)

twelvestring said:


> It does have its down sides, getting caught in your zipper.
> But you can trap air and make trumpet noises with it.:smile:


 
Makes me think of Shindo :T



Shark_the_raptor said:


> I didn't forget.  |3
> 
> So yeah... poll, OP.  -cough-



Shark, Like hell you didn't!


----------



## Arc (Jan 15, 2010)

Vaelarsa said:


> Foreskin is fun to play with.
> I make my fiance's penis talk to him.
> And he gets mad at me for doing it.



I'll suggest Grim to do this to me once he gets to Germany.


----------



## JerJer (Jan 15, 2010)

Arc said:


> I'll suggest Grim to do this to me once he gets to Germany.



Arc, wow... I laughed so hard


----------



## LizardKing (Jan 15, 2010)

Pissbombs!


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (Jan 15, 2010)

JerJer said:


> Makes me think of Shindo :T
> 
> 
> 
> Shark, Like hell you didn't!



'kay.

Maybe it slipped my mind.


----------



## Duality Jack (Jan 15, 2010)

Why do you guys care about foreskins? I thought you guys where all about the dog penis.


----------



## Irreverent (Jan 15, 2010)

Arc said:


> I'll suggest Grim to do this to me once he gets to Germany.



Grim can play the piccolo?


----------



## JerJer (Jan 15, 2010)

Irreverent said:


> Grim can play the piccolo?



lolwtf XD

I spit on my screen you jerk. XP


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (Jan 15, 2010)

The Drunken Ace said:


> Why do you guys care about foreskins? I thought you guys where all about the dog penis.



But dogs don't have foreskin.  v_v

-still likes teh menfolk-


----------



## Tycho (Jan 15, 2010)

Shark_the_raptor said:


> But dogs don't have foreskin.  v_v



Sheath's probably the rough equivalent.


----------



## Duality Jack (Jan 15, 2010)

Shark_the_raptor said:


> But dogs don't have foreskin.  v_v


Exactly maybe the thread should be "OMG I LOVE DAH PENIS SHEATH!!!!!!1!111!!!!one!11!1" Thread


----------



## JerJer (Jan 15, 2010)

The Drunken Ace said:


> Exactly maybe the thread should be "OMG I LOVE DAH PENIS SHEATH!!!!!!1!111!!!!one!11!1" Thread



MANSHEEF :F


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (Jan 15, 2010)

Tycho said:


> Sheath's probably the rough equivalent.



Ewwwwwwwww.  But that's hairy/furry.

Who would want that?  >_o

I'll take foreskin over that.  Totally lickable~


----------



## Thatch (Jan 15, 2010)

Shark_the_raptor said:


> So when do we vote for best foreskin?



I'm so close to being motivated for another contest thread.


Also, I fucking love my forskin. It makes fapping much less messy.


----------



## Duality Jack (Jan 15, 2010)

Shark_the_raptor said:


> Ewwwwwwwww.  But that's hairy/furry.
> 
> Who would want that?  >_o
> 
> I'll take foreskin over that.  Totally lickable~


 CROCK PENIS SHEATH :V


----------



## JerJer (Jan 15, 2010)

szopaw said:


> I'm so close to being motivated for another contest thread.
> 
> 
> Also, I fucking love my forskin. It makes fapping much less messy.



Agreed~

Also, DO IT FGT


----------



## Duality Jack (Jan 15, 2010)

JerJer said:


> Agreed~
> 
> Also, DO IT FGT


RATTE WINS. :V

/contest.


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (Jan 15, 2010)

The Drunken Ace said:


> CROCK PENIS SHEATH :V



lol  Oh you~


----------



## Tycho (Jan 15, 2010)

Shark_the_raptor said:


> Ewwwwwwwww.  But that's hairy/furry.
> 
> Who would want that?  >_o



Did you seriously just ask that on a furry forum?



Shark_the_raptor said:


> I'll take foreskin over that.  Totally lickable~



Cheese lollipops.  Yeah.  OK.


----------



## JerJer (Jan 15, 2010)

The Drunken Ace said:


> RATTE WINS. :V
> 
> /contest.



Damn Ratte with it's unfair advantages. :C


----------



## Thatch (Jan 15, 2010)

Tycho said:


> They're an impediment to expeditious hygiene and require constant extra maintenance and attention.



WAAAAAAT



JerJer said:


> Also, DO IT FGT



I have to see if I have a penis pic first, I can't make one currently :V

EDIT: Crap, can't do.


----------



## JerJer (Jan 15, 2010)

szopaw said:


> WAAAAAAT
> 
> 
> 
> I have to see if I have a penis pic first, I can't make one currently :V



Alert me when contest is go :VGC


----------



## Duality Jack (Jan 15, 2010)

Shark_the_raptor said:


> lol  Oh you~


Got you there eh?


JerJer said:


> Damn Ratte with it's unfair advantages. :C


 If you want it to be fair she can't be in it :V also I am out I had the jewish treatment. (and i am not jewish )


----------



## JerJer (Jan 15, 2010)

The Drunken Ace said:


> Got you there eh?
> If you want it to be fair she can't be in it :V also I am out I had the jewish treatment. (and i am not jewish )



You poor nonjew and your jewish treatment. :T


----------



## Duality Jack (Jan 15, 2010)

JerJer said:


> You poor nonjew and your jewish treatment. :T


 medical reasons. Friction. Pain. Nuff said.


----------



## Rigor Sardonicus (Jan 15, 2010)

I'll make a poll if you want, but Ratte and Kimmerset won't be on it. How's that?


----------



## JerJer (Jan 15, 2010)

The Drunken Ace said:


> medical reasons. Friction. Pain. Nuff said.



Still poor you :T

I'm sooooo sorry :c


----------



## Tycho (Jan 15, 2010)

Rigor Sardonicus said:


> I'll make a poll if you want, but Ratte and Kimmerset won't be on it. How's that?



Then what the hell would the point be?


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (Jan 15, 2010)

Tycho said:


> Did you seriously just ask that on a furry forum?
> 
> 
> 
> Cheese lollipops.  Yeah.  OK.



I like cheese.  O:



JerJer said:


> You poor nonjew and your jewish treatment. :T



I'm not jewish either.  v_v


----------



## Kanin (Jan 15, 2010)

Mine was removed at birth.


----------



## Rigor Sardonicus (Jan 15, 2010)

Shark_the_raptor said:


> I'm not jewish either.  v_v





Lord Kanin said:


> Mine was removed at birth.


Hey, you two. Hit Ctrl-F and enter "restore.html". Click the link that you find.



Tycho said:


> Then what the hell would the point be?


Since when was there a point at all?


----------



## JerJer (Jan 15, 2010)

Skin of the fore variety


----------



## Revy (Jan 15, 2010)

my cock is best.


----------



## Duality Jack (Jan 15, 2010)

JerJer said:


> Still poor you :T
> 
> I'm sooooo sorry :c


It still works just as well.


----------



## Ratte (Jan 15, 2010)

Foreskin looks funny and reminds me of Jay Naylor's sandworm dicks.


----------



## JerJer (Jan 15, 2010)

Ratte said:


> Foreskin looks funny and reminds me of Jay Naylor's sandworm dicks.



I fucking hate how he draws foreskin, but he's still a good artist I guess. :T


----------



## Ratte (Jan 15, 2010)

JerJer said:


> I fucking hate how he draws foreskin, but he's still a good artist I guess. :T



Jer I don't think we can be friends anymore


----------



## LizardKing (Jan 15, 2010)

Ratte said:


> Foreskin looks funny and reminds me of Jay Naylor's sandworm dicks.



JIZZ MUST FLOW


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (Jan 15, 2010)

Rigor Sardonicus said:


> Hey, you two. Hit Ctrl-F and enter "restore.html". Click the link that you find.
> 
> 
> Since when was there a point at all?



I like my dick as is, though.  So smooth.  O:



Ratte said:


> Foreskin looks funny and reminds me of Jay Naylor's sandworm dicks.



Better than Gideon penises.  XC


----------



## Tabasco (Jan 15, 2010)

No thank you to foreskin. Just... no thank you.


----------



## Thatch (Jan 15, 2010)

Rigor Sardonicus said:


> I'll make a poll if you want, but Ratte and Kimmerset won't be on it. How's that?



Bah, what is it worth without pics?



LizardKing said:


> JIZZ MUST FLOW



HE'S A TRUE FURRY ARTIST. OCEAN OF CUM!


----------



## JerJer (Jan 15, 2010)

Ratte said:


> Jer I don't think we can be friends anymore



Whatever I said to cause this I take back. :T

I'm a sad sad person.


----------



## Corto (Jan 15, 2010)

Ley pareja no es dura


----------

